# Setzer tonight in Kitchener.



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Should be awesome. :sFun_cheerleader2:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I saw him last year at the Centre in the Square, Kitchener. 

You won't be disappointed!

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh man..l.wish I knew earlier. Would love to be there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was offered a seat in front. I respect him as a player, but I can only take him in moderate doses.

Hearing protection is recommended.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

One of my favorite guitar players, wish I was there with ya!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, awesome, and yes, awesome. Killer band, special kudos to the bass player and drummer. And that brunnette would be a lot of fun I'm thinking, ;-)


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

Was there again this year, front row in front of the Bassman. Great show agree with davetcan about the band all of them are top notch players and Setzers live tone is huge. Had a great time and will be back again if he returns.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jealous of you guys.... 




jdguitarbuilder said:


> Was there again this year, front row in front of the Bassman. Great show agree with davetcan about the band all of them are top notch players and Setzers live tone is huge. Had a great time and will be back again if he returns.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

i SOOOO wanted to go to the show, but we had to attend my wife's office Christmas party. That said we did win a 3 litre bottle of Smirnoff vodka at the party. :sFun_dancing:


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Awesome, awesome, and yes, awesome. Killer band, special kudos to the bass player and drummer. And that brunnette would be a lot of fun I'm thinking, ;-)


Were you the guy wearing the Guitars Canada hoodie?

I walked by with my wife as we were trying to figure out where we needed to go to get in. I had planned to go back and say "Hello" but I couldn't find you. 

Great show. We managed to get 6th row right in the middle. So, yeah right in the path of his amp. I didn't find it too bad though. The sound in that theatre is pretty good. 
I think we were just back far enough that we could hear the whole band. When we saw the show in Windsor a couple of years ago, the band was kind of bouncing off the back wall while his amp was right in my face. 

I tried to get to the merch table afterward. I gave up. That poor lady running it by herself looked frazzled. I might just order some stuff online.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, that was me. I figured I may as well advertise the forum  I was hoping someone would say hello, I figured there were likely a few of us there. We were on the end of row G. 



dodgechargerfan said:


> Were you the guy wearing the Guitars Canada hoodie?
> 
> I walked by with my wife as we were trying to figure out where we needed to go to get in. I had planned to go back and say "Hello" but I couldn't find you.
> 
> ...


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Yep, that was me. I figured I may as well advertise the forum  I was hoping someone would say hello, I figured there were likely a few of us there. We were on the end of row G.


Nice to almost meet you. LOL.


----------

